
US VCs Raised $7.7 Billion In Q1, Highest Influx In A Decade - bradgillespie
http://techcrunch.com/2011/04/11/venture-funds-7-7-billion/
======
Yrlec
It's a bubbble, but not an Internet bubble. It's US-dollar bubble. The FED is
printing money like never before so everything denominated in USD is going up.

~~~
cheez
Partially. Only banks have access to the excess and they aren't loaning any
more than usual.

~~~
Yrlec
When the FED is buying US bonds through QE2 they push the other bond-buyers
into buying other things, instead of the bonds the would have bought, had the
FED not distorted the market. This pushes prices up for other asset classes.
There's excess liquidity desperately looking for ROI. The money has to go
somewhere.

~~~
cheez
So here's to hoping there is no QE3, ya?

------
enko
On the one hand, I'm happy to hear this. There is so much we need to work on,
technology which needs to be invented and move forward, that such a hearty
warchest makes me excited. Maybe I will actually be able to get that genetic
therapy I want before my hair falls out any more!

On the other .. no-one but has any money to put into speculative high-risk
investments right now except the elite. That the one-percenters have almost 8
bil to casually drop on speculative VC while much of middle america is just
worried about their jobs .. makes me feel sick a little.

Truth probably somewhere in between.

------
thauburger
The "eye-catching" stat here is the emphasis on early-stage funds. In
aggregate, up over $3 billion from a year ago!

